# Unable to format Pen Drive



## dhawalsant (Mar 9, 2008)

I just bought a Kingston pendrive of 8GB....

when i tried to use it...it asked me to format it....
Whwn i tried to format it, it gave an error that says format was unsuccessful...

One more thing... it shows Size of disk as 8MB while we go to format it..

Is the pen drive corrupted??


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 9, 2008)

try formatting it in command promt. format x: (where x is the drive alphabet.) before doing that, perform CHKDSK


----------



## dhawalsant (Mar 9, 2008)

i tried to format it via all the possible ways...
i.e right click
command prompt
disk management..

but it still cant format...

but yes while doing through command prompt it didn't recognizes the File System...
the file system displayed is raw


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 9, 2008)

Plugin your pendrive and try GParted live cd


----------



## Ponmayilal (Mar 9, 2008)

Get in touch with Kingston Service in India.


----------

